# Shot Trainer -- a replacement of the form master



## tylerbenner (May 29, 2009)

Hello All,

The Shot Trainer from Astra Archery is a new product that debuted at 2011 Las Vegas. The Shot Trainer is a new type of training aid and is similar product to the ubiquitous Form Master. You can read more about it here:

http://www.AstraArchery.com/Shot_Trainer.html

The original prototypes were invented in 2007 at the US Olympic Trainer Center when all the Resident Athletes got tired of bloody and bruised arms from using the Form Master.

The Shot Trainer is comfortable and convenient to use because you can clip in and out of it to go and retrieve your arrows after you shoot. A handy adjustable strap lets you dial in the length exactly without having to tie knots. The longer sleeve helps protect your arm from slapping (and it is conveniently missing a gigantic bolt...)

We have a facebook page where you can post comments, pictures, and videos. Please check it out!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shot-Trainer/143975938995521?ref=sgm

If you have questions or comments, please direct them to:
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------

